# Natural Spring in Garden! Car cleaning I wonder



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

We are completing on a new house in early Jan all being well. The house has a detached double garage, so I was planning to set up some rainwater collection for car cleaning. During my last visit though I was told that a rather nice granite well in the garden actually houses a natural spring, and is already set up with a pump to draw water from it. Tests a few years ago by the water company revealed that the water is good enough to drink!

So I'm thinking this might be an easier way to do the car than setting up water butts etc.

Has anyone used this type of set up before, are there any pitfalls I need to be aware of ?? I was thinking of piping the water into a large container of sorts and then drawing from that. The spring is about 60 metres from the garage, outside of which I will be car cleaning.

Thanks


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

My neighbour has a natural spring in his garden, again, certified as drinkable by the proper authorities. I'm trying to buy that bit of land from him so I can have a drive down the side of the house to a rear garage. The spring would be bang at the side of it.

Spring water tends to have a lot of minerals in it though, which may cause water spotting issues. But certainly worth a try


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A carbon filter could be connected to filter out most of the minerals


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

It would be criminal to use snow foam within half a mile of it, unless the run-off
is collected and disposed of properly. Indeed, I'd want to be very mindful of any
chemicals hitting the ground, not just from car cleaning. The same spring could 
have loads of places where it surfaces and people do drink the water. What a 
wonderful resource to have :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

TonyH38 said:


> A carbon filter could be connected to filter out most of the minerals


A carbon filter will be of little use. It only remove organic compunds and not minerals. You will need a reverse osmosis system or a DI vessel to remove minerals.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't use the water for car cleaning that's criminal! What people in this world would do for safe clean drinking water and you'd be washing a car with it!

To be honest I would go with the rain water idea. 

If you really want to use the sprine you'd need to know the make-up of the water to see if it'd cause you any issues with regards water spotting etc. I don't think it would though.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Spoons, I see what your saying, and I like all of us would like to help out the third world countries and there water issues, but clearly I can't from my garden.

I think I'll have to do some more research once we've moved and I can get the water tested!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Tom48 said:


> ... I like all of us would like to help out the third world countries and there water issues, but clearly I can't from my garden.


...and you have posted this in the eco section? I think that the message has
more to do with asking you to respect _your own_ environment, and that of
your immediate neighbours.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Apologies to all, I have clearly caused offense which I did not mean. I am all for using the resources local to us fairly and appropriately, and have already spent many hours researching rainwater for car cleaning prior to knowing about this spring. 

I think I will still go with that idea, and use the spring for irrigation purposes only.

Tom


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't think you need to apologise.
There is a well in my garden as a child I can vaguely remember the old cast iron pump being broken off and the well back filled.

In todays World no one would consider doing such a thing.

I have to admit if it was working I may have asked the same question.
Now we both have a variety of replies to inform and educate.

I'll stick my neck out and say the irrigation idea sounds good if you have a large vegetable garden and don't use hazardous chemicals.
As I think you are only borrowing the water in those circumstances.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tom,


Tom48 said:


> Apologies to all, I have clearly caused offense which I did not mean.


No, no apology needed and you haven't caused offence. While you occupy
that land, you are only a very temporary occupant in the grand scheme of
things. As its current custodian doesn't it simply make good sense to look 
after it?

None of us really knows whats in modern day chemical mixes and especially
the long-term effects of the so-called "pro" stuff that we tend to favour. I 
don't think that many of them are considered safe to fall straight into a local 
water course. Just look at the MSDS sheets for any snowfoam you care to 
mention, let alone a fair number of shampoos.

You have asked the right question, but you need to heed the guidance, even
if you don't like it. Have a look at the Environment Agency web site; that will
guide you on how "criminally" it is viewed to pollute these days.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My parents have a natural well with pump too. Sometimes it runs out, but doesn't take long to fill with a rainfall..

It will be softer water, but I would advise a filter still, to stop pulling little bits of grit into your PW..


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> No, no apology needed and you haven't caused offence. While you occupy
> that land, you are only a very temporary occupant in the grand scheme of
> ...


Steve,

I live in Guernsey, which is crisscrossed with lots of small ***** I suppose (locally referred to as douits). The area where I will be cleaning the car is a fair distance away from the spring. A mate of mine is also fairly high up in the local water company, so it is my intention to seek his advice about such matters before I get the PW out! But no worries about snow foam, haven't got one!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

To be fair though if you're feeding a tank from it before using it then there's no difference to anyone who's using treated water to clean their car.


----------

